# vegan sausage



## bradger (Nov 11, 2019)

As stated in another post of mine, i was looking for a sausage recipe that would be good for meatless crumbles,  I took a suggestion of someone and took a look on line ,the search for veggie sausage recipe did not yield any results for what i was looking for. so i went to a turkey sausage recipe figuring with its lower fat content it would look best. 
This is the one i settled  on . https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/77747/moms-turkey-sausage-patties/ 

the Boca crumbles






the spice mix already used some in crumbles 





After adding mix





I know it looks the same, It had a pretty strong kick to it, of cores one reason could be that the amount of crumbles was about half of what the recipe wanted, i did try to cut the ingredients in half but could have miss calculated. probably should have converted to grams first .  But it worked out well, a little dry but what do you expect from somthing that has almost zero fat.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 11, 2019)

they don't need to be dry, check this out.... Near the bottom;





						Sausage Recipes
					

Detailed sausage recipes and instructions are provided for making different types of sausages. The recipes cover the production of fresh sausages, smoked sausages, salamis, fermented sausages, liver and blood sausages, and hams.




					www.meatsandsausages.com


----------



## Omnivore (Nov 11, 2019)

You could try grinding up some mushrooms, they help with moisture and texture. Already looks good though!


----------



## bradger (Nov 11, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> You could try grinding up some mushrooms, they help with moisture and texture. Already looks good though!



i will have to try it next time


----------



## PolishDeli (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like a success to me.

I’ve never heard of Boca crumples but I’m pretty sure what you have there is regular ‘ol TVP.
Since you aren’t putting this into a casing, you can spice the stuff however you want and not worry about binding. If you do try casing it, you’ll need gums, starches, and fake-lard emulsion.

TVP is pretty versatile as a ground meat replacement.  Marinara meat(less) sauce, tacos, sloppy joes, Italian sausage pizza topping, etc, ... 
Follow the link posted by 

 DanMcG
, and pick any one of the fresh sausage recipes to get a spice list.

Re-hydrate with vegetable stock for extra flavor.  If it’s missing fat, add vegetable shortening.  
O
 Omnivore
 is correct about mushrooms.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2019)

Minced Sauteed Mushrooms add moisture and Umami. For binding Vegan Burgers...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2019)

Well since I cook for my ex-vegetarian wife who requests vegetarian dishes I have run a muck with veggie burgers, sausages, crumble, etc. 

As mentioned mushrooms are a good addition. Cauliflower is another good option. Nuts can help (walnuts, pepitos, almonds) with texture. Cooked beans like chick peas or black beans are good choices. Cooked lentils can also be used.

Grating some of the ingredients  will give you better textures. Shrooms, cauliflower, carrots, onions. 

Beans and nuts are best lightly pulsed in a food processor.

Spices you can go all over the place with. I suggest you determine the dish you want to add the meatless concoction to then season accordingly. 

Baking the meatless mixture prior to using  is a must. It helps draw out moisture. Most recipes call for a 275-300 oven. Cooking for 1 hour stirring every 15 minutes. I use a baking sheet with parchment that I spray with PAM.

Here's a good start to get you some recipes to try: Vegan Crumbles


----------



## bradger (Nov 15, 2019)

thank you dirtsailor2003  i'll try that next time i make it, i had the crumbles already, wanted to enhance it.  maybe i can use a bread less stuffing recipe i had.


----------

